# [INSTALL] Comprendre erreurs libxkbfile (~resolu)

## Jiwa

Salut !

J'essaye d'installer les pilotes intel pour ma carte vidéo.

Mais ça me pète une erreur que je n'arrive pas à saisir, au moment d'installer la dépendance : libxkbfile.

voici un bout du conf.log :

```

CORE TEST

configure:1995: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2051: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2062: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2105: result: yes

configure:2133: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2172: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2185: checking for gawk

configure:2201: found /bin/gawk

configure:2212: result: gawk

configure:2223: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2244: result: yes

configure:2432: checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles

configure:2441: result: no

configure:2467: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2483: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2494: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2772: checking for C compiler version

configure:2779: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

configure:2782: $? = 1

configure:2789: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

configure:2792: $? = 1

configure:2799: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

configure:2802: $? = 1

configure:2825: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2852: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=nocona -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 conftest.c  >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

configure:2855: $? = 1

configure:2893: result:

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "libxkbfile"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.0.5"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "libxkbfile 1.0.5"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg"

| #define PACKAGE "libxkbfile"

| #define VERSION "1.0.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

|

| int

| main ()

| {

|

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2900: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

```

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment comprendre ce genre d'erreurs ?

Merci beaucoup.Last edited by Jiwa on Wed Apr 22, 2009 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

Euh, t'utilises bien emerge pour installer ce paquet? j'ai l'impression que tu le fais à la main?

----------

## Jiwa

Ouep, avec emerge.

j'ai fait un "emerge xf86-video-intel"

J'ai eu un erreur avec libxkbfile.

Et j'ai testé un "emerge libxkbfile" sans succès...

Je n'arrive pas à saisir le "truc".

----------

## xaviermiller

et que donne "gcc-config -l"  ?

----------

## Jiwa

Voilà ce que ca me donne :

```
 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!
```

J'ai cherché cette erreur et j'ai trouvé la solution.

Mais quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi à eu lieu ce problème ?

----------

## truc

 *Jiwa wrote:*   

> J'ai cherché cette erreur et j'ai trouvé la solution.

 

QUand t'es un mec cool et que t'es sur un forum de gens cools, c'est sympa quand t'as trouvé la solution de soit, la redonner ici, ou de nous donner le lien kivabien pour les futurs galériens qui se la coulent douce:)

Merci

----------

## Jiwa

T'inquiète pas, je comptais tout remettre au propre pour les autres, mais ce qui me chagrine toujours c'est que je n'ai pas COMPRIS le problème et que je n'ai qu'appliqué des conseils...

D'après une discussion sur un Google NG : linux.gentoo.user

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To fix your problem, you need to set your profile to one of the profiles you 
> 
> have available. To see your choices, list /etc/env.d/gcc, then use 
> ...

 

----------

